# Enbridge or transcanada?



## ML91 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm looking to buy one of them and am leaning towards transcanada, good idea?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Both are infrastructure to Canada.

ENB:
"Enbridge has paid dividends for over 63 years. The annualized dividend is currently $2.12 per share, and has been increased in each of the last 21 years. Over the past 11 years the dividend has delivered average compound annual growth of 14% and in 2015 announced a 14% increase for 2016. We expect that our highly transparent growth outlook will translate into 14-15% dividend growth between 2015 and 2019. Enbridge’s target dividend payout is between 40 to 50 per cent of earnings, providing a healthy balance between returning income to shareholders and retaining income for reinvestment in new growth opportunities."

TRP:
"Since 2000, we have grown our asset base from $26 billion to $66 billion of high-quality, long-life pipeline and power generation assets. During that same time, we have raised the annual dividend from 80 cents per share to a current annualized rate of $2.08 per share in 2015.

Confidence in our underlying asset base and the predictable earnings and cash flow growth expected from $14 billion of visible, near-term growth projects are expected to support a dividend growth rate of 8-10% through 2020. Looking forward, we continue to advance $40 billion of long-term growth projects that are underpinned by long-term contracts or regulated business models. Successfully delivering on our large-scale projects and capturing incremental investment opportunities could extend and further augment this growth rate."


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Both have a lot of USA exposure as well... Transcanada is actively investing now on new projects.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Eder said:


> Both have a lot of USA exposure as well... Transcanada is actively investing now on new projects.


I like TRP because they have a good diverse collection of assets - including solar, nuclear, wind etc. http://www.transcanada.com/asset-map.html


----------

